# Help a friend today?



## Duck&GooseXing (Apr 25, 2011)

Ok I entered a picture of my dog in a photo contest for Marsh Supermarkets. The winner will receive a $100 Marsh gift card. I would love it if you voted for my picture!!! I would really appreciate it since times are pretty tough right nowand I really want to win this and give it to my mom as a kind of birthday present (May 4th) since it would definitely help her out when she goes shopping for our family. I know she would be really happy to get this to. So please please help me out! Vote and then have your friends on facebook vote please! 

The picture is of my dog, Roger. Link below. You can enter once a day until the 30th and the winner will be announced on the 2nd of May.

Thank you everybody who helps me out!!! 

http://apps.facebook.com/contestshq/con  rder=votes


----------

